# touring germany



## wurzelwagon

hi all off to germany in june via bruges an ghent hoping to get to lake bodensee after going down the romantic road we only have 16 days to do it in so would like opinions on the route from ghent to wursburg also in june are the stellplatz busy or will we have to rely on campsites


----------



## aldra

I think in June, no problem

We did the Mosel, Rhine ,Black Forest, briefly the Alps( weathercrap)

And back

Also brudge fantastic

Did not like Bodensee far to commercial for us

Others will tell you different

And in the end it's all down to personal preference

Have a great time

Aldra


----------



## Sideways86

WE did it last year 30th June to 15th July, could have done with more time though.

Romantische strasse has its own website (spelling) and gives you loads of good tips, there is also some very good advice on here I think from member OB1 from memory.

Bavaria and Black Forest stunning areas also. Let me know if I can help anymore

pm me a e-mail address and I will send you some pictures of the trip

regards

John And Sue


----------



## Stanner

aldra said:


> Also brudge fantastic
> 
> Did not like Bodensee far to commercial for us


Is that Bruges fantastic and Bodensee too commercialised?

If so WOW, Bodensee must be really really, commercial to be worse than Bruges.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

I think the trip from Ghent to Wurzburg depends on how far you are prepared to drive in a day.

In the past we have driven from Rotterdam Europort to Wurzburg area in a day to get to the top of the Romantic Road and will be driving to Nuremburg this year. We know its a long way but are prepared to do it to make more of our time later in the holiday.

The route from Ghent would be a bit less direct though so up to you.

If you don't want to do a long drive you could go via the Mosel and break the journey there somewhere.

The Romantic Road is lovely. Rothenburg op der Tauber and Norlingen are both lovely.

Fussen at the southern end is really nice with a couple of Stellplatze near the supermarkets. Lovely scenery and great walking and cycling.

Meersburg on the Bodensee is a must too.

Have a great trip.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

A quick look on wikipedia came up with this for the Romantische Straße towns..


I have noted these as we will be starting our 12 month trip in Germany. 

Würzburg
Tauberbischofsheim
Lauda-Königshofen
Bad Mergentheim
Weikersheim
Röttingen
Creglingen
Rothenburg ob der Tauber
Schillingsfürst
Feuchtwangen
Dinkelsbühl
Wallerstein
Nördlingen
Harburg
Donauwörth
Augsburg
Friedberg
Kaufering
Landsberg am Lech
Hohenfurch
Schongau
Peiting
Rottenbuch
Wildsteig
Steingaden and Wieskirche
Halblech
Schwangau, Neuschwanstein and Hohenschwangau
Füssen


ray.


----------



## peejay

....and lots of campsites/stellplätze along the way...

https://www.romantischestrasse.de/showpage.php?SiteID=188...de

Pete


----------



## joedenise

Make sure you buy Bordatlas contains all the stelplatz it comes in 2 parts 1 Germany 2 Rest of Europe

joe


----------



## Sideways86

If you have I Phone or I Pad you can get a very good App called

pro mobil or pro mobil+ jammed useful stuff about stellplatz ,places of interest etc. etc.

regards


----------



## rod_vw

Where ever you wander in Germany, if you haven't already got one remember you will need an 'Umweltplakette' (enviromental sticker) for your windscreen to enter some cities. That is without risking a fine!

Info here if you need it http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/englis_informations.php

Don't worry about the need to get one before you enter Germany, any TUV (MOT) station will issue one IF you can produce your UK V5C document for them.

Rod


----------



## aldra

Stanner said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also brudge fantastic
> 
> Did not like Bodensee far to commercial for us
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Bruges fantastic and Bodensee too commercialised?
> 
> If so WOW, Bodensee must be really really, commercial to be worse than Bruges.
Click to expand...

My expectations differ according to where I visit

I prefer a Lake I can actually get to

Bruges is a beautiful town architecturally and atmospherically

And for some the buzz of Bodensee will be great

As I said its down to personal taste

So there Stanner :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## wurzelwagon

many thanks to all of you for taking the time to reply had no idea about the enviromental sticker i have the bord atlas 2012 knew i should of listened harder in german lessons at school still never mind an once again many thanks


----------



## joedenise

another useful site is http://www.campingplatz-deutschland.de/campingplatz-deutschland/en/

they sent me a "campsites and motorhome sites in germany"which cover all of germany I just ordered some brochures about various routes a couple of years ago including the romantic

joe


----------



## aldra

The truth is

Germany is beautiful

Wherever you go you will enjoy it

And you will prob/ find a place where none of us have been

And maybe you will share it

Or maybe not :lol: 

Have a fantastic time and tell us about it when you get back

aldra


----------



## joedenise

Another useful site for germany in search engine type romantic route or wine road they have a lot of info and will send brochures

joe

http://www.germany.travel/en/index.html


----------



## satco

I have read some nice suggestions here , but me as a German from the very north is asking the following :

why for heavens sake do almost everyone travel the south of Germany ??? We have a NORTH with plenty of wonderful sites as well , not to forget the east 

I dont want to bother anyone , just asking why ?

Jan


----------



## Nethernut

satco said:


> I have read some nice suggestions here , but me as a German from the very north is asking the following :
> 
> why for heavens sake do almost everyone travel the south of Germany ??? We have a NORTH with plenty of wonderful sites as well , not to forget the east
> 
> I dont want to bother anyone , just asking why ?
> 
> Jan


Agree Jan, we spent a few weeks touring the Baltic coast last year. We lived in Germany for years in the 70/80s so know how lovely all of it is. Had never been to the Baltic before and really fell in love with the amazing Hanse towns alng the coastal area.


----------



## Stanner

aldra said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also brudge fantastic
> 
> Did not like Bodensee far to commercial for us
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Bruges fantastic and Bodensee too commercialised?
> 
> If so WOW, Bodensee must be really really, commercial to be worse than Bruges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My expectations differ according to where I visit
> 
> I prefer a Lake I can actually get to
> 
> Bruges is a beautiful town architecturally and atmospherically
> 
> And for some the buzz of Bodensee will be great
> 
> As I said its down to personal taste
> 
> So there Stanner :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra
Click to expand...

Just trying to get my head around anywhere being "more commercial" than Bruges :wink:

I had forgotten about Valkenburg though. :lol:


----------



## Sideways86

People like different things, as it happens I liked Brugges and have been to Valkenburg several times winter and summer

it is one mans meat etc for sure!

Valkenburg for xmas markets not such a bad place and -12 flag was frozen solid.


----------



## Sideways86

If you register with the German National Tourist Office they will send you a 360 page book FOC of all sites and places of interest all over Germany

The title is "Campsites and Motorhome sites in Germany" my copy just arrived a few days ago.


it is an excellent book!


----------



## Stanner

I didn't say I didn't like them - I was in valkenburg just over a month ago. 

I was genuinely puzzled how anywhere could be that much "more" commercialised. 

Must admit I have never been to Lourdes (yet) but I have been to Gracelands and was pleasantly surprised at how "un"commercial it was - first place that has ever asked if we qualified for a discount on admission AND helped us work out if we did.
It seems an AA card for a lease car counts the same as AAA membership and gets 33% off. 

Never had that in Bruges :wink:


----------



## 113016

Sideways86 said:


> If you register with the German National Tourist Office they will send you a 360 page book FOC of all sites and places of interest all over Germany
> 
> The title is "Campsites and Motorhome sites in Germany" my copy just arrived a few days ago.
> 
> it is an excellent book!


I also have it and the new updated book arrived the other day.
Very good of them


----------



## Sideways86

I think for those that like xmas markets etc and haven't been to one of the bigger markets its a must do!

Yes it can be commercialised but the caves at Valkenburg coupled with the town parade on Wednesday and Saturday nights are quite a spectacle.

I also like Bavaria and Black Forest stunning areas and will be back this year taking my motorbike to help getting around!


----------



## Stanner

Sideways86 said:


> I think for those that like xmas markets etc and haven't been to one of the bigger markets its a must do!
> 
> Yes it can be commercialised but the caves at Valkenburg coupled with the town parade on Wednesday and Saturday nights are quite a spectacle.
> 
> I also like Bavaria and Black Forest stunning areas and will be back this year taking my motorbike to help getting around!


Mrs S and I were pleasantly surprised by the prices in the caves, far more reasonable that the prices in some of the real rip off markets.

So much so that we actually spent quite a lot of money - the moths in my wallet were quite put out at being disturbed. We also had a really very nice meal in a Greek Restaurant as well.


----------



## Sideways86

We have found the same and sometimes use Camping Den Dreisch as a stopover or short 48hr break on a long journey.

We like the town and some nice bars and restaurants reasonably priced there.


----------



## HermanHymer

*Lourdes*



Stanner said:


> I didn't say I didn't like them - I was in valkenburg just over a month ago.
> 
> I was genuinely puzzled how anywhere could be that much "more" commercialised.
> 
> Must admit I have never been to Lourdes (yet) but I have been to Gracelands and was pleasantly surprised at how "un"commercial it was - first place that has ever asked if we qualified for a discount on admission AND helped us work out if we did.
> It seems an AA card for a lease car counts the same as AAA membership and gets 33% off.
> 
> Never had that in Bruges :wink:


Going off topic but you need to know. Driving towards Lourdes? Unless you're a devout Catholic, don't stop... press on up the hill!

Viv


----------



## HermanHymer

*Rip-off!*



rod_vw said:


> Where ever you wander in Germany, if you haven't already got one remember you will need an 'Umweltplakette' (enviromental sticker) for your windscreen to enter some cities. That is without risking a fine!
> 
> Info here if you need it http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/englis_informations.php
> 
> Don't worry about the need to get one before you enter Germany, any TUV (MOT) station will issue one IF you can produce your UK V5C document for them.
> 
> Rod


Another E30 down the great white telephone! Yet another money making scam. Not saying it's not a good idea but how many of our cents will go to a meaningful cause?

Viv


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

Just to hopefully clarify the Environmental sticker issue (or provide more confusion).

You only need the sticker if you are going to drive your motorhome into some cities. A list and a link to more information is in here somewhere. Do a search.

If you are driving through a city on an autobahn without getting off the autobahn you don't need one.

Also the stickers are only required in the specific zone of each city. Think of it like the congestion charge zone in London. You can drive through large parts of London without paying the charge but there will be signs that tell you that you are about to enter the zone and therefore should have the sticker. If in doubt get the sticker as you might not have an opportunity to turn around.

I seem to remember that they are available from car dealerships as well although I could be wrong.

We tend to stay at sites outside of the bigger cities and travel in by public transport but if you are intending on stopping off or staying in a city in Germany it would be a good idea to do some more research so that you don't end up with a fine.

Someone will probably be along in a bit to tell me I'm wrong but there you go.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks for that Gammers  

I had a browse and it seems the sticker costs €29 and a few cents.

Is this correct, or can they be bought more cheaply? It seems a bit steep to me. I wouldn't choose to drive through a big city anyway, but sometimes it's difficult not to.

Dave


----------



## barryd

Ive been to Bodensee or lake Konstance twice now. I prefer the smaller and more scenic lakes of Austria and Italy but its worth a visit. Its massive though and I think if visiting in a motorhome its easier to get to places if you have secondary transport.

I think the German side is much more interesting and picturesque than the swiss side.

The three places we have stayed at and which in my opinion are the nicest places to visit are as follows.




Meersberg

This is a stunning lakeside town with lots to see and to. There is a Stellplatz at the top of the town but there is a much much nicer one about a mile and a half out which you can cycle, scooter or walk to at Stetton. Its like a large CL behind a really nice restaurant and bar with EHU and services. Takes about 20 vans and is I think about €8.

47.69294 9.29942


Uberlingen

Another lovely town but the Stellplatz which is again very good is quite a good way up the hill at the top of the town. From memory it was €6 to €10 depending on season with metered EHU. Took quite a few vans

47.77588 9.15067


Bodman

Right at the top finger of the lake Bodman is a lovely spot. The Steplatz is just a car park with 24 hour parking. No EHU but I think just €6

47.80322 9.02527


----------



## Zebedee

Did you get a sticker Barry?


----------



## barryd

Zebedee said:


> Did you get a sticker Barry?


No. Ive never had one for Germany. Never seen any signs in any of the towns or cities I have been in. I looked in the likes of Trier and Koblenz and didnt see any signs. Maybe its just big places like Munich?


----------



## peejay

*Re: Rip-off!*



HermanHymer said:


> rod_vw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where ever you wander in Germany, if you haven't already got one remember you will need an 'Umweltplakette' (enviromental sticker) for your windscreen to enter some cities. That is without risking a fine!
> 
> Info here if you need it http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/englis_informations.php
> 
> Don't worry about the need to get one before you enter Germany, any TUV (MOT) station will issue one IF you can produce your UK V5C document for them.
> 
> Rod
> 
> 
> 
> Another E30 down the great white telephone! Yet another money making scam. Not saying it's not a good idea but how many of our cents will go to a meaningful cause?
> 
> Viv
Click to expand...

Whatever you do, do not buy a sticker from that link, €30 is far too much.
You should certainly pay no more than €5 - €6, see my faq link >>here<<

Pete


----------



## DeeGee7

Zebedee said:


> Thanks for that Gammers
> 
> I had a browse and it seems the sticker costs €29 and a few cents.
> 
> Is this correct, or can they be bought more cheaply? It seems a bit steep to me. I wouldn't choose to drive through a big city anyway, but sometimes it's difficult not to.
> 
> Dave


Taken from the web site:

www.tuev-sued.de/Service-Centre

To obtain your emissions sticker, you will need part I of your vehicle registration certificate (and/or your vehicle registration document). You need not bring the vehicle itself. Emissions stickers cost € 5.- including VAT if you collect the sticker at one of our Service Centers.

Alternatively, you can also simply order your emissions sticker here on the Internet (see below).
To do so, you need part I of your vehicle registration certificate (and/or your vehicle registration document) in electronic form (e.g. as a pdf or jpg file).

For € 15 including VAT and postage, you will receive your emissions sticker in the post without delay.*

Hope this helps.

D.


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Barry, Pete and D.

It did seem rather a lot to me, so thanks to your invaluable assistance I shall wait until we get over there and buy one from a service centre. For €5 it's hardly worth not getting one - just for the peace of mind.

MHF triumphs again - and saves me more than the cost of this year's sub. :wink:

Dave


----------

